
Ask HN: Go net/http vs. Django. What do I pick? - tinderliker
Hi HN,<p>I am fairly versatile with both Django and Go, and built web applications using both for other people, but I am permanently crippled in the decision to pick one for my own project.<p>Django is so easy to build something and deploy, but I am not happy with its performance on a single  box, and also all the crap it comes along with.<p>I love writing Go code and its performance, but I don&#x27;t like the amount of time it takes to develop something in Go which can be done in a minute in Django (especially the DB related stuff. It is so easy with Django, but historically been crippled with performance problems)<p>I frequently see myself rewriting APIs from Django to Go and never shipping something by this handicap.<p>I believe this is because of not able to decide on tradeoffs. Can someone who has used both help me decide which one to pick?<p>TIA
======
ankurdhama
Try [https://gobuffalo.io/en](https://gobuffalo.io/en). This is a web app
development framework for Go. May be it will give you best of both worlds.

------
tinderliker
The reason I pick Django for others is because I don't pay for the server
costs. If servers are free, I would use Django myself..

